# What to do when gifted fakes?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

It's possible that I could receive some Habanos for Fathers Day from my dad. Unlikely but possible. If they are fakes do I tell him to take them back and get a refund?


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Smoked said:


> It's possible that I could receive some Habanos for Fathers Day from my dad. Unlikely but possible. If they are fakes do I tell him to take them back and get a refund?


If they are unrefundable, consider sending one to one of CS's expert photographers and let them perform an 'autopsy'. I'd love to see some great photos of the "anatomy of a fake"


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

That's a crappy spot to be in. If it's a one time deal you can choose to ignore it, or... Find a tactful way to make sure he knows what to look for so "in the future" he doesn't get taken for a ride.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smoked said:


> It's possible that I could receive some Habanos for Fathers Day from my dad. Unlikely but possible. If they are fakes do I tell him to take them back and get a refund?


If its my father, or anyone close to me, I'd tell them. 
:2


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Or gift them out into a Blind Taste Test. It would be interesting to gauge the blind quality of a fake


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

I would just smoke em and smile, after all its the thought that counts, not so much the gift.:ss


----------



## CigarNation (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been trying to tell my dad for two years the shit he buys are domestic RyJ's that someone is hawking as cuban for 2.5 times as much. I even bought some and gave it to him and he said "that's exactly what I have" and I explained mine were domestic and cost me only $100 and he threw the :BS flag... He's still paying $250 for them.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

My dad gifted me some so called Cubans earlier this week, half are definitely fake and the others questionable, but his intentions were good so I am keeping quiet.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah...you could always smoke 'em or gift 'em out...don't ruin his gift for ya..fake or not he maybe put a lot of thought into it...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Be gracious

'nuf said..


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

awsmith4 said:


> My dad gifted me some so called Cubans earlier this week, half are definitely fake and the others questionable, but his intentions were good so I am keeping quiet.


In my case, I agree. My dad used to buy real Cubans from a reputable source, but then he found a real cheap supplier that I know sells fakes. Now that's all he buys, I believe. I've seen his cigars (mainly PSD4s and Siglo VIs) and they're not even good knock offs. I'm sure he likes getting them cheap more than he would enjoy me explaining the error of his ways. He doesn't even want my cigars, really good ones BTW, when I offer them. He says he has more than he knows what to do with. It's kind of sad that he doesn't spend a little more and get the best.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wait to see what happens.
No sense in worrying about what may not happen.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

screwbag said:


> yeah...you could always smoke 'em or gift 'em out...don't ruin his gift for ya..fake or not he maybe put a lot of thought into it...


Why on earth would you pass along fakes as gifts?
That's just wrong!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Why on earth would you pass along fakes as gifts?
> That's just wrong!


:tpd:
Wrong so wrong...


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Why on earth would you pass along fakes as gifts?
> That's just wrong!





j6ppc said:


> :tpd:
> Wrong so wrong...


:tpd:

very wrong. honestly ... why would someone think passing on fakes is a good idea???


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Wait to see what happens.
> No sense in worrying about what may not happen.


:tpd: Don't worry about what may not happen.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> very wrong. honestly ... why would someone think passing on fakes is a good idea???


I received a fake Boli PC last year in the ISOM PIF and it really pissed me off. I never said anything, but I wish I had of. I felt that he would have been pissed off if I confronted him. How he didn't know is beyond me. I knew it was fake but i lit it anyway and it tasted like burning newspaper. I tossed it immediately.

So..................like these guys said, don't pass on a fake.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Mark THS said:


> Or gift them out into a Blind Taste Test. It would be interesting to gauge the blind quality of a fake


Don't think it would be very difficult to determine if they are fake in a blind test...anybody who's been around Cubans could just take a pre-light whiff and know...that's something they can't replicate.

I was once gifted 3 Esplendidos in a glass top coffin from the DR. I know he paid about $20 so I just smiled and said thank you. 
...but if your dad is paying serious cash I would bring it to his attention, perhaps in a humorous way. He shouldn't get ripped off.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

You know what. I think that you should accept them, act as if they are real and make your dad happy that he was able to get you a "Very Special" Gift.

What's the point of making him feel bad that he got taken? If nothing else, try the cigars and see if their any good on their own merrits. Secondly, you may want to give them away to friends who know nothing about cigars but let them know that even though you suspect they are'nt real CC that you could just as easily be wrong. For guys who only smoke cigars for "Show" at parties or whatever these cigars will fit the bill perfectly.

You don't know for sure that they are fakes but let whoever you give them to (if you decide to give them away rather than smoke them anyway) know that there exists a possibility that they aren't the authentic thing. This way everyone is happy but most importantly your dad will be very happy that he could do something very special for you.

That's what I think IMHO.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sandman said:


> I received a fake Boli PC last year in the ISOM PIF and it really pissed me off. I never said anything, but I wish I had of. I felt that he would have been pissed off if I confronted him. How he didn't know is beyond me. I knew it was fake but i lit it anyway and it tasted like burning newspaper. I tossed it immediately.
> 
> So..................like these guys said, don't pass on a fake.


That wasn't from me Matt...was it??? :hn

And all this time I thought burning newspaper was the Boli flavor profile everyone was referring to. :r


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

BP22 said:


> That wasn't from me Matt...was it??? :hn
> 
> And all this time I thought burning newspaper was the Boli flavor profile everyone was referring to. :r


:r:r Oh lord, you almost made me ruin my laptop with Vodka tonic!

If it had of been from you, you would have paid the price.

Think Cremosa with a Cohiba band on it.:dr


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sandman said:


> :r:r Oh lord, you almost made me ruin my laptop with Vodka tonic!
> 
> If it had of been from you, you would have paid the price.
> 
> Think Cremosa with a Cohiba band on it.:dr


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Take one out and offer one to your father. Enjoy the conversation with your father. It’s Father's Day.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am such a noob that I won't even be able to tell. I would have to bring it home and really research it.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I know Im a newb but from what I gather the contents of a fake cigar are ify at best...I think it would be risky to even smoke it.

I would probably just accept them and maybe later on in the future try to bring it up.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i'm in a similar situation. a buddy of mine just got back from jamaica and bought me some "cubans"!  we'll see how these turn out.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You don't tell him ever.

Its a gift and its he thought that counts. If they are good you smokem up, if they are bad they have just become your new yard gars.

Either way be sure to say Thank You.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> You don't tell him ever.
> 
> Its a gift and its he thought that counts. If they are good you smokem up, if they are bad they have just become your new yard gars.
> 
> Either way be sure to say Thank You.


:tpd:

this pretty much covers it from my point of view...


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

dont tell him their fake, hell you might like it......


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Whatever cigars you get given, i'd recommend you at least 'give them a go'. They may be rubbish, but at least you'll know that for certain and on the positive side i've been given fake cigars before that have turned out to be quite good. I tried a fake esplendido - true, it didn't taste at all of a Cohiba, but it did remind me strongly of a Graycliff. I figured that the scraps of tobacco used were just leftovers from the factory that somebody had rolled into a cigar and sold to the person who gave it me, who was blatantly an unsuspecting tourist. Give them a go - whats the worst that could happen!?!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> You don't tell him ever.
> 
> Its a gift and its he thought that counts. If they are good you smokem up, if they are bad they have just become your new yard gars.
> 
> Either way be sure to say Thank You.


I agree with this with one exception. If he is buying them from someone down the road, and is likely to go back weekly or monthly for more, I would let him know.

Maybe be a little tactful about it. Get a real version of the fake and say something like, "Hay, I just had one of these, and it sure tastes different from those. Here, try one and let me know what you think."

Good luck either way.


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

Let it slide, he's your father for Gods sake...smoke em, tel him you enjoyed them (regardless) and it will make him happy. From one thing I have learned from my parents and their friends is that their favorite thing in life is to see their kids happy...bring him the delight and let him know that ou love the gift (regardless)


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

> or gift 'em out





pnoon said:


> That's just wrong!





j6ppc said:


> Wrong so wrong...





The Professor said:


> very wrong. honestly ...


nuff said?


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

screwbag said:


> yeah...you could always smoke 'em or gift 'em out...don't ruin his gift for ya..fake or not he maybe put a lot of thought into it...


not to self.....do not trade with screwbag!!! :hn :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

screwbag said:


> yeah...you could always smoke 'em or gift 'em out...don't ruin his gift for ya..fake or not he maybe put a lot of thought into it...


Before we all go lynching screwbag here, it is possible he meant to gift them out to his casual smoking friends while telling them up front they were "Faux Cubans".

That _is _what you meant, right screwbag?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

:mn

Right, a faux Cuban might be a perfectly decent smoke (it's possible) and worth smoking for some... as long as the fraud isn't perpetuated.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> That _is _what you meant, right screwbag?


:r:r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> You don't tell him ever.
> 
> Its a gift and its he thought that counts. If they are good you smokem up, if they are bad they have just become your new yard gars.
> 
> Either way be sure to say Thank You.


:tpd: Great answer Richard. I agree with you.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

If I gave my son-in-law a fake Cuban (unknowingly of course) I would expect him to tell me. He knows I am fairly knowledgeable about cigars but still have a lot to learn especially about Cubans. In this situation we are both well aware of each others cigar knowledge and would openly discuss a fake.

On the other hand, my dad smoked white owls. If he went out of his way to get what he thought was a Cuban or even a fake DR, I would go out of my way to thank him and tell him how much I appreciated the thought. In this case I knew he had no idea what he was purchasing and telling him the cigar was fake would just hurt his feelings.

Pick the case that applies to you and go with it. If the situation is unknown, as has already been said it is the thought that counts!


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

:tpd:


A friend of mine came back from Costa Rica with a box of real Cohiba cigars that only cost him $20 (less than $1 per cigar). He got them at a cigar shop. I started to tell him that 'you can't get real ones that cheaply', but then I stopped myself. I could see that he was CONVINCED they were real.

He gave me one. I smiled and thanked him very graciously.

To him, they were 'real', and he was very happy.

I had the tact and decency not to tell him that they are undoubtedly, absolutely, unquestionably fake.

You can't buy real gold for $50/oz, and you can't buy real Cohibas for a dollar apiece.

My friend happily smoked his short-filler dog rockets. I would have ruined his happiness if I could have convinced him that what he had were fakes. And, what would have been the point?

(If the person receiving is knowledgeable about cigars and truly wants to learn more, then I would consider educating him. But, I wouldn't ruin someone's ignorant bliss otherwise!)


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Before we all go lynching screwbag here, it is possible he meant to gift them out to his casual smoking friends while telling them up front they were "Faux Cubans".
> 
> That _is _what you meant, right screwbag?


:tpd:


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Before we all go lynching screwbag here, it is possible he meant to gift them out to his casual smoking friends while telling them up front they were "Faux Cubans".
> 
> That _is _what you meant, right screwbag?


Anyone want a box?:w


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

I have some friends at work and family members that all know I smoke cigars.
so, when ever they come back from vacation (Mexico) they bring me cigars.
All have been fake cubans so far. I never tell them they are fake. I do however try to suggest to them to look for certain type of shops.(LCdH)
of course I also tell them to Never Ever try to bring Cuban cigars into the US, cause that is not legal. :ss


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Before we all go lynching screwbag here, it is possible he meant to gift them out to his casual smoking friends while telling them up front they were "Faux Cubans".
> 
> That _is _what you meant, right screwbag?


i hope nobody thinks i wias lynching him.. i knew what he meant when he said give them out.. I have a box of dominican cigars that i removed the bands from that i give to people that come over saying, "wow, i never smoked a gerbil before!"

they dont have a clue.


----------



## Mikes (Apr 6, 2004)

Use them to light the coals on your grill ) I wouldnt tell the guy, maybe you can give him a few real sticks and see if he notices the difference in flavor. Then you could always give him a few openly know and trusted vendors who sell the real deal so he doesn't buy anymore fakes.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Of course, the upside of people buying fakes is more real cigars for the people that can actually appreciate them.


----------



## Xmodius (Jun 21, 2005)

RobinCoppell said:


> Of course, the upside of people buying fakes is more real cigars for the people that can actually appreciate them.


No! When you pay for, support or subsidize something, you get more of it.:tu:ss
So, you also get more fakes.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

The reason that I am asking is because he bought a buddy of his a box of Cohibas for 500.00 a while back from some local shop. I told him to be very careful and next time to take me with him.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

SteveDMatt said:


> I agree with this with one exception. If he is buying them from someone down the road, and is likely to go back weekly or monthly for more, I would let him know.
> 
> Maybe be a little tactful about it. Get a real version of the fake and say something like, "Hay, I just had one of these, and it sure tastes different from those. Here, try one and let me know what you think."
> 
> Good luck either way.


I agree 100% if I unknowingly bought a box of fakes and was going to continue to buy from that source I would want some one to tell me.

On what to do with them. You could always keep the around for the so called "cuban expert". You know who they are you've all seen them wouldn't know a Cuban from a Peach White Owl.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> i hope nobody thinks i wias lynching him..


Not pointing a finger at any individual, Brother, just wanted to make sure "mob mentality" didn't beat down screwbag when he just might not have typed exactly what his intentions were.


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i think the consensus seems to be let it go the first time. if it starts to be habit forming, then graciously try to bring them into the light. if they reject your help and are happy smoking the impostors, then let them be.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Smoked said:


> The reason that I am asking is because he bought a buddy of his a box of Cohibas for 500.00 a while back from some local shop. I told him to be very careful and next time to take me with him.


If your pop is getting this box at a local store, in all likelihood they are fakes. If he's going in there over and over and spending half a grand each time, IMHO you gotta inform him


----------



## Tour De Cigar (Feb 26, 2007)

nope.. just smokem....


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I just got back from my fathers house and I had a great time. He did actually give me two very fake Cohiba Esplendidos but he was so excited to give them to me that there was no way that I could tell him. They came in a tubo and had gold lettering. I acted like they were the best cigars on the planet and gave him a hug. I also told him that the cigars were so good that they deserved to be aged. He then gave me a very fake Montecristo to smoke and he had a Macanudo. I had to chock down the Montecristo but seeing as how this was the first time that I had ever smoked a cigar with my father it was worth it. I had a great time.


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Just keep them aside for the memories


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I just got back from my fathers house and I had a great time. He did actually give me two very fake Cohiba Esplendidos but he was so excited to give them to me that there was no way that I could tell him. They came in a tubo and had gold lettering. I acted like they were the best cigars on the planet and gave him a hug. I also told him that the cigars were so good that they deserved to be aged. He then gave me a very fake Montecristo to smoke and he had a Macanudo. I had to chock down the Montecristo but seeing as how this was the first time that I had ever smoked a cigar with my father it was worth it. I had a great time.


That's cool. You did the right thing and had a nice day with your father. Sounds like he would have felt quite badly if you brought up the fake aspect. Good work.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I also told him that I would email him a few online sources for them as well. It really pisses me off that someone took my father like that. I mean these are blatantly fake. I don't even have much experience with Cubans to be able to tell but with these all that I had to do was glance at it. He told me where he got them. I am thinking about going in and acting like a customer and then calling him out when he shows me the cigars.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I also told him that I would email him a few online sources for them as well. It really pisses me off that someone took my father like that. I mean these are blatantly fake. I don't even have much experience with Cubans to be able to tell but with these all that I had to do was glance at it. He told me where he got them. I am thinking about going in and acting like a customer and then calling him out when he shows me the cigars.


Educating your father - good idea.
Starting trouble by making a scene - bad idea. What is to be gained by doing so?

Stay positive and focus on building the cigar relationship with your father.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

pnoon said:


> Educating your father - good idea.
> Starting trouble by making a scene - bad idea. What is to be gained by doing so?
> 
> Stay positive and focus on building the cigar relationship with your father.


When I say call him out I don't mean make a scene. I just mean tell him that I won't buy them because they are fake just like any other customer would do. Maybe the guy does not know. However, if the guy did sell my father fakes on purpose that is pretty messed up. My dad said that he told the guy that he was buying them for his son for fathers day and asked him what was the best cigar that money can buy.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Stay positive and focus on building the cigar relationship with your father.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am actually going over there tomorrow to see if he wants to smoke a couple of cigars.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Smoked said:


> I am actually going over there tomorrow to see if he wants to smoke a couple of cigars.


Good deal. :tu
Forget about the B&M. :2


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fake What?:r One time I got some fake Dominicans..I was pissed..

If he doesnt know any better then saying something will ruin the gift and would be selfish but if he is a botl then you should warn him..


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

Reading this reminded me of a story from my youth. When I was a kid, Transformers were HUGE. Remember when they came out with the Din-o-bots. Those were awesome. That's all I wanted, a din o bot. The Tyranasaurus one. They were impossible to find. One day my mother comes home and has a special present for me she was so excited to give it to me. I opened it, and it was a dyn a bot. Basically a Go bot knock off. Well being a kid I did not have much of an 'inner voice' I could tell my mother was crushed that she got the wrong thing. 
To this day, and while typing this, I got the embarrassed goofy feeling in my chest. 

The point of the story, Say thank you, those are awesome. Take them home and do what you want. 

Now I am off to call my mother and tell her I am sorry.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Funnymantrip said:


> Reading this reminded me of a story from my youth. When I was a kid, Transformers were HUGE. Remember when they came out with the Din-o-bots. Those were awesome. That's all I wanted, a din o bot. The Tyranasaurus one. They were impossible to find. One day my mother comes home and has a special present for me she was so excited to give it to me. I opened it, and it was a dyn a bot. Basically a Go bot knock off. Well being a kid I did not have much of an 'inner voice' I could tell my mother was crushed that she got the wrong thing.
> To this day, and while typing this, I got the embarrassed goofy feeling in my chest.
> 
> The point of the story, Say thank you, those are awesome. Take them home and do what you want.
> ...


:r Too funny


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

good one, i need to do the same.



Funnymantrip said:


> Reading this reminded me of a story from my youth. When I was a kid, Transformers were HUGE. Remember when they came out with the Din-o-bots. Those were awesome. That's all I wanted, a din o bot. The Tyranasaurus one. They were impossible to find. One day my mother comes home and has a special present for me she was so excited to give it to me. I opened it, and it was a dyn a bot. Basically a Go bot knock off. Well being a kid I did not have much of an 'inner voice' I could tell my mother was crushed that she got the wrong thing.
> To this day, and while typing this, I got the embarrassed goofy feeling in my chest.
> 
> The point of the story, Say thank you, those are awesome. Take them home and do what you want.
> ...


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

My mother once bought me a five-pack of fake Montecristo #4s at a newsstand-type dealer up here in Canada. Not only were they fakes by sight but they had clearly been poorly stored. I wouldn't have cared if she hadn't paid a hundred bucks for them so I got the receipt, took them back, carefully explained to the retailer exactly what was wrong and got her money back (Not a complaint out of the dealer, by the way. Ya figure they knew?). I then used the money to buy five real #4s from a quality dealer.

It is indeed the thought that counts, but in Canada you can at least have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I went by this place today and sure enough there is a walk in humidor that has a lil closet with boxes of fake cubans in it. The funny thing is that I did not even have to ask. All that you have to do is open the door and there they are. I go to the register with a beer and tell the guy that I am going to drink it with a Bolivar Habano. He lowers his voice and says, "You should have told me. Next time you come in I will take care of you". I plan on meeting the owner next week.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

o o o


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I am talking to my father last night and he tells me that he picked up two cohibas and two monte #2s and that the Monte #2 tasted like crap and the Cohiba tasted ok. I am going to call this place today and see what I can do about this. I can't let my father continue to get jerked off like this. I will also be going to his house this weekend to smoke a real cigar to see what he thinks of them.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Personally I would focus on educating your father if he continues to persue havanas. The cigar shop will continue selling what they sell regardless. If you decide to "try to work it out" with the cigar shop, you might want to make sure you have all your ducks lined up in a row & know exactly what your talking about when it comes to real vs fake Havanas.
Take it or leave it, but Pnoon gave you the best advice.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Smoked said:


> I am going to call this place today and see what I can do about this.
> 
> *What do you intend to do? Tell them to stop selling fakes? Call the feds down on the store? Seriously better to let sleeping dogs lie IMHO. If for no other reason than fake cuban traffic and organized crime often go hand in hand.*
> 
> ...


See blue/bold above.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

This thread reminds me of a few months ago at my friend's wedding reception. He was smoking a cigar he had brought back from Jamaica that he said was cuban. He showed me the tubo and I just nodded and didn't say anything. I couldn't bring myself to tell him it was fake at his own wedding reception. 

I think education is the best way to go. I don't think it does any good to try vendors from not selling fakes. An educated consumer is the best defense against this vile practice :2


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You don't tell him ever.
> 
> Its a gift and its he thought that counts. If they are good you smokem up, if they are bad they have just become your new yard gars.
> 
> Either way be sure to say Thank You.


I agree just smile and say thank you :tu


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Tristan said:


> This thread reminds me of a few months ago at my friend's wedding reception. He was smoking a cigar he had brought back from Jamaica that he said was cuban. He showed me the tubo and I just nodded and didn't say anything. I couldn't bring myself to tell him it was fake at his own wedding reception.
> 
> I think education is the best way to go. I don't think it does any good to try vendors from not selling fakes. An educated consumer is the best defense against this vile practice :2


Well the thing is some people lose it when they hear the words "cuban", they must have it and all sense of better judgement is out the window (reminds me of me about 3 months ago). I was down @ Bajamar with a few golf buddies. I recommended that we stop @ the LCDH on our way down... no one wanted to stop & i had mine so i didnt care. Sure nuff as soon as we get to the bar there is this humidor with somr montecristos for $25 and a bunch of cohiba wanna be siglo's in a montecristo box that smelled like a balck & mild. The sad part is i tried to tell them it was fake to no avail, they were going to try one period........ so i sat back clipped the cap off my party8-9-8 and politly turned down their offers to try their pube filled siglo's. i did pass my 8-9-8 around which they liked.... Know your source, trust your source and watch your own back.

If its a fake or seems fake i say thank you very much, you shouldnt have and i disect it when i get home.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Dubxl152 said:


> politly turned down their offers to try their pube filled siglo's.


u


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I called and spoke with the owner of the place and he claims that he is only in the store once per week and knows nothing about it. He suggested that I speak with one of his employees about it and thank me for my concern. That is as far as I am going to take this but I will be calling my father to see if he wants to enjoy a cigar after work today.


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

Good man, he'll soon taste the difference and be able to spot those cheezy fakes from a mile away.:tu


----------

